# Hiệu chuẩn thiết bị tận nơi



## NamHaiGPs (27/9/19)

*Hiệu chuẩn là gì?*
Hiệu chuẩn là hoạt động kiểm tra, bằng cách so sánh với một tiêu chuẩn, độ chính xác của dụng cụ đo lường thuộc bất kỳ loại nào. Nó cũng có thể bao gồm việc điều chỉnh thiết bị để đưa nó phù hợp với tiêu chuẩn.

Hiệu chuẩn có ảnh hưởng đến công việc của bạn không?

Có: ngay cả dụng cụ đo chính xác nhất cũng không có tác dụng nếu bạn không thể chắc chắn rằng nó đang đọc chính xác - hoặc, thực tế hơn, rằng bạn biết lỗi đo lường là gì.

*Hiệu chuẩn điện tử*
Làm thế nào là hiệu chuẩn được thực hiện?

Bằng cách kiểm tra thiết bị theo các tiêu chuẩn tham chiếu đã biết đã được hiệu chuẩn trong một chuỗi các phép đo có thể được truy nguyên theo Tiêu chuẩn quốc tế đã thống nhất - hệ thống các đơn vị SI - ví dụ Volt; Ampe; Oát; mét; lít. (Các tiêu chuẩn này đã thay thế Tiêu chuẩn quốc gia của Bỉ, trong nhiều năm, yêu cầu truy xuất nguồn gốc).

Công ty tôi cần đáp ứng các yêu cầu của tiêu chuẩn ISO QA. Là hiệu chuẩn cần thiết?

Yêu cầu kiểm soát dễ dàng các thiết bị đo lường và kiểm tra. Một phần của điều này là đảm bảo rằng các công cụ được hiệu chuẩn theo chu kỳ định kỳ hợp lý, và các hồ sơ được duy trì và xem xét.

*Làm thế nào để tôi biết rằng hiệu chuẩn của tôi có hiệu lực và được công nhận?*
Bằng cách sử dụng phòng thí nghiệm hiệu chuẩn được công nhận theo tiêu chuẩn quốc tế ISO17025. ISO17025 yêu cầu các phòng thí nghiệm chứng minh năng lực ở cả khía cạnh kỹ thuật của phép đo và khía cạnh đảm bảo chất lượng đảm bảo rằng bạn sẽ nhận được dịch vụ mà bạn yêu cầu nếu bạn có yêu cầu cụ thể hoặc sẽ đảm bảo rằng bạn có được chứng chỉ hữu ích và hợp lệ và thiết lập kết quả nếu bạn muốn để lại các yêu cầu chi tiết cho phòng thí nghiệm.

*Làm thế nào biết được thiết bị của tôi cần hiệu chuẩn?*
Điều này phụ thuộc vào mức độ quan trọng của các phép đo đối với sản phẩm hoặc dịch vụ của bạn; mức độ hao mòn mà dụng cụ sẽ trải nghiệm trong dịch vụ; tính ổn định của chính thiết bị và đánh giá các hồ sơ hiệu chuẩn đã tồn tại để xác định xem có cần điều chỉnh trước đó hay không. OTC khuyến nghị thời gian bắt đầu là 12 tháng đối với hầu hết các thiết bị có tần số hiệu chuẩn tăng (đến 6 hoặc 9 tháng) nếu cần điều chỉnh và giảm thời gian xuống còn 2 năm sau khi một chuỗi hiệu chuẩn hàng năm cho thấy rằng việc điều chỉnh chưa được thực hiện cần thiết

*Tôi có cần nhiều hơn chỉ là một chứng chỉ?*
Rất khó để đánh giá hiệu suất của nhạc cụ của bạn mà không có một bộ kết quả hiệu chuẩn. Với các chứng chỉ tiêu chuẩn, các kết quả này đã được so sánh với thông số kỹ thuật được công bố bởi phòng thí nghiệm hiệu chuẩn và thông thường sẽ được phân loại để thể hiện sự phù hợp với đặc điểm kỹ thuật. Chứng chỉ ISO17025 thường cho kết quả chi tiết hơn, với dấu hiệu cho thấy bất kỳ kết quả nào nằm ngoài đặc điểm kỹ thuật.

*Hiệu chuẩn thiết bị ở đâu:*
Hiện nay có rất nhiều đơn vị cung cấp dịch vụ trên thị trường Việt Nam. Công ty TNHH Tousei Engineering Viet Nam với kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong lĩnh vực hiệu chuẩn thiết bị. Với đội ngũ kỹ thuật giỏi về chuyên môn, nghiệp vụ. Là đơn vị được cấp phép hoạt động theo đúng quy định của pháp luật. Đến với TSE Viet Nam, khách hàng sẽ nhận được:

· Dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp.

· Sự hài lòng tuyệt đối.

· Giá cả hiệu chuẩn tốt nhất trên thị trường.

Hiện nay, công ty chúng tôi cung cấp các dịch vụ hiệu chuẩn các lĩnh vực:

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường độ dài.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường điện.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường nhiệt độ.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường lực, độ cứng.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường khối lượng.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường áp suất.

+ Lĩnh vực đo lường điện từ trường.

+Lĩnh vực đo lường hóa lý, mẫu chuẩn.

*Hãy liên hệ ngay:*

Công ty TNHH Tousei Engineering Viet Nam

Sđt: 0943 735 866 – 0915 853 088 – 0915 216 889 - 0888 814 889
Zalo: (+84)915216889


----------

